

Bolts: collection of low-level libraries for mobile apps from Parse and Facebook - csmajorfive
https://developers.facebook.com/blog/post/2014/01/30/let-s-bolt/

======
rst
Interesting to see that the "Tasks" of the Android library are pretty similar
to JS Promises, and the Futures and Promises of frameworks like Akka. All of
which do help simplify and structure concurrent code.

There are people trying to play with Akka and Scala for Android as well,
though it's an awkward fit: Scala's run-time library is large enough to strain
size limits on an Android app. (On older versions of Android, pre-Jellybean,
you need to have Proguard evict unused methods and classes just to get
something small enough to fit.)

That said, using with the tools of more modern JVM-based languages can tighten
up your code in all sorts of ways. An experiment along those lines is here:

[https://github.com/rst/positronic_net](https://github.com/rst/positronic_net)
[http://rst.github.io/positronic_docs.html](http://rst.github.io/positronic_docs.html)

~~~
frowaway001
It's not limited to Scala though.

Google copied the limits of their .dex file format from Java .class files,
except that the limit is (of course) per class in Java, while it is per
application on Android.

People could have expected that they didn't do something this stupid, but hey,
saving two bytes per .dex file was more important I guess.

They still haven't fixed this. The thing fixed in Jellybean was a different
bug in their code where they didn't deduplicate parent interface types.

